# RS rims for ECO rims?



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I found someone who wants to take my RS rims and tires in exchange of ECO rims and tires. I would love to make my 2LT Cruze as ECO as possible.

Would this be worth it? $$$ and MPG wise?

Thank you for any comments.


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what tires would be coming with the RS rims, but the ECO wheels are supposedly forged lightweight and have low rolling resistance tires. IMO, it's worth it if its a straight up trade and the tires are in comparable condition.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd swap. The Eco wheels/tires are quite light. This will help city fuel economy since there is less rolling mass to accelerate. Whether you see the benefits depends on how you drive it. 

I'd swap, since I like the Eco wheels over the LT wheels.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Me personally? I would do it anyway just because I like the way the Eco rims look as opposed to the RS rims. I have the Eco and my friend Frank has the RS and he also likes my rims alot more than his own.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I think I will go for it. It a swap, brand new for brand new. I am looking to make my 2LT as ECO as possible and I dislike the weight of the RS rims...

http://image.motortrend.com/f/roadtests/sedans/1104_2012_ford_focus_titanium_2011_chevrolet_cruze_ltz_rs_comparison/31019453/2011-chevrolet-cruze-LTZ-RS-wheels.jpg

for

http://www.autotribute.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Chevrolet-Cruze-ECO-rims.jpg


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I actually like the look of the RS ones better. Too much going on with the ECO. But whatever you like more.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would do it also as long as the tires look OK. The 17 in tires are more expensive to replace but the ECO wheels look much better and you will probably find your MPG go up a couple.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok, I used www.tirerack.com and www.gmpartsdirect.com and here is how much each set would cost:

ECO
Total
Tires
126
$1452
Wheels
237
 RS
Tires
152
$1916
Wheels
327
 

18" alloy rims are 90$ more expensive than 17" forged aluminum. Tire cost pretty much the same for both.


----------

